# Which path is best?



## Mjernst (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello everybody, I posted an introduction a couple months back highlighting the fact that I would like to try to become an Air Force TACP, after some soul searching I am quite confident that I would like to go the route of Army Special Forces. I understand that by no means this is an easy undertaking but I am committed to making this dream happen. Since my introduction, I have been lurking on the forums trying to absorb as much information as I could granted that many of the members on here are great sources of knowledge and wisdom. If I am to ever serve on a special operations team, I would like to contribute the most I possibly could. I was recently introduced to an MOS called 13F (otherwise known as Fire Support Specialist) and I would be interested in enlisting with this MOS. Any information on this would be much appreciated. I have heard that there are a couple ways of making it to the teams, one of which is to get option 40 in my contract and try to get into the Ranger Regiment and eventually send in a package to attend SFAS. I am not too sure how I feel about this method as it would seem like I am using the 75th as a stepping stone to Special Forces. I could also enlist with an 18x contract however in the event that I do not make it through selection (do not confuse this with a quitters mentality, I am by no means a quitter) I am not sure I would feel comfortable with being placed in the needs of the Army. Something else that I was also considering would be to enlist as a regular soldier and build up experience and to get a feel for things before jumping into a special operations unit. I am really just looking for some guidance as to what a good path to take would entail. I can handle criticism and if any information that I have stated is incorrect please feel free to correct it. Thank you for your help.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2017)

"You pays your money and you takes your chances." Plenty of guys go 75th -> SF, but 18X is there for a reason. Worried about failing out? Then maybe you need some seasoning. Don't want to go needs of the Army? Join the Navy. You're not a quitter? No one's a quitter until they quit. 13F as an MOS? There are threads upon threads here with that info. Going conventional and then going SOF is an option? That's a solid plan since SOF was created, but that's also called "needs of the Army."

Google


----------



## Mjernst (Jul 3, 2017)

Thank you AWP for the reply and for directing me to those links, for some reason I did not find them, no excuses there.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2017)

Mjernst said:


> Thank you AWP for the reply and for directing me to those links, for some reason I did not find them, no excuses there.



The site's search feature doesn't like search terms of less than 4 characters. No worries.


----------

